# Podcast About Medical College Life In Japan



## mwblodgett (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello. I am a teacher at a medical college in Nara, Japan. A 2nd year student and I have started a podcast about her life as a medical college student in Japan. We thought some of you might be interested. And if there are any specific topics that you are interested in please let us know. Thanks!

Podcast title: Medical Student Life in JAPAN

It is available on most podcast platforms.


----------

